# Wenn der Überlauf im Drucker zum Risiko wird



## Newsfeed (29 März 2011)

Xerox hat für seine netzwerkfähigen Multifunktionsdrucker der WorkCentre-Serie einen Patch veröffentlicht, um eine Lücke im integrierten Server zu schließen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

